# LF - Power head



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

Looking for powered of any sort. Medium size to create flow in my sump....

Thanks for looking!


----------



## aaron86 (Jan 1, 2012)

I have a koralia nano 240 and a 425


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

aaron86 said:


> I have a koralia nano 240 and a 425
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you by any chance travelling to west... Oshawa is a touch far for me from Richmondhill


----------



## aaron86 (Jan 1, 2012)

Not very often I'm afraid 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

aaron86 said:


> Not very often I'm afraid
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for responding I do appreciate it


----------



## aaron86 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm not really advertising these so if you get stuck shoot me a message 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

aaron86 said:


> I'm not really advertising these so if you get stuck shoot me a message
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will do. Thanks again!


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

saltmeup said:


> Looking for powered of any sort. Medium size to create flow in my sump....
> 
> Thanks for looking!


I have some new in box Tom 85i dive clean submersible power filters $30


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

carl said:


> I have some new in box Tom 85i dive clean submersible power filters $30


Thanks Carl. Which are those? Do you have a Pic or product brand


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

saltmeup said:


> carl said:
> 
> 
> > I have some new in box Tom 85i dive clean submersible power filters $30
> ...


Tom aquarium products is a line that Star Aquarium sells, I can send you pics by email or text , [email protected]


----------

